# ATV Battery



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Guys
i just thought that i would pass this on, about every 2 1/2 years, i have to replace the battery in my ATV, the Dealer wants a little over $80.00 for it, Napa isn't much better. Well i need to replace it again, so decided to check eBay, and they have them, i got my battery New for $41.00, i should have it in 4 or 5 days.

Kevin


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Quite a racket, some ATV's require a special size battery that you can only get from the Dealer.. Hope this battery you got on-line last as long. What Brand/model ATV do you have?


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

glockman55 said:


> Quite a racket, some ATV's require a special size battery that you can only get from the Dealer.. Hope this battery you got on-line last as long. What Brand/model ATV do you have?


 
I have a 2007 Suzuki 450 King Quad, the battery i ordered is exactly the same as i have now, and it is from a Dealer, but it is coming from CA.
EBay has dealers with all kinds of ATV batteries, jet skis and snowmobiles too.

It would probably help my battery life if i took it out in the winter and put it in my basement, my ATV just sits from early Nov to Apr.

Kevin


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

You can buy a battery tender from Harbor Freight for like $10.00... keep it plugged in all winter.. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/automatic-battery-float-charger-42292.html


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

glockman55 said:


> You can buy a battery tender from Harbor Freight for like $10.00... keep it plugged in all winter..
> http://www.harborfreight.com/automatic-battery-float-charger-42292.html


 
Thanks, that is a good idea, i will check them out.

Kevin


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

I have several Battery Tenders, they should save you some money.


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Who was the seller? I need one!


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

CrankYanker said:


> Who was the seller? I need one!


 
Hi
There are a lot of ATV batteries on eBay, if you just put ATV battery into the eBay search window on eBay there are at-least 6 pages of them. i got mine from ( bid4ez ), and it will fit my Suzuki, some Honda's

I just took the number off my battery and started looking till i found one, then i started looking for the best price.

Kevin


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have had less than good luck with TMS batteries. For what you are doing it may be fine, but my enduro will kill one in about 1000 miles of riding. Nothing worse than having to bump start in sand because of a bad battery. I got 3 years(6000 miles) out of the stock Yuasa and that is what is back in it now.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> I have had less than good luck with TMS batteries. For what you are doing it may be fine, but my enduro will kill one in about 1000 miles of riding. Nothing worse than having to bump start in sand because of a bad battery. I got 3 years(6000 miles) out of the stock Yuasa and that is what is back in it now.


I only put 300 miles on my Quad a year at the very Max. i ride it back and forth to my garden, and i take it out west when i go Elk hunting, other then that it just sits, for the price of the Yuasa battery i hope they last you 3 years, the short rides to my garden and the sitting is what kills mine. i looked at them last night, they are about $100.00 for my Quad.

Kevin


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

I have a 1987 Suzuki Quad Runner that is on it's 2nd battery since I bought it new. I would recommend the actual "Battery Tender" brand chargers. I use the Battery Tender Jr. and have two of them, one for my garden tractor and one for my quad. I leave them plugged in whenever I am not using them. I also have one of their on board chargers on my boat as well. Its a 2002 and I still have the same batteries it came with in it. 

http://batterytender.com/


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

FYRE926 said:


> I have a 1987 Suzuki Quad Runner that is on it's 2nd battery since I bought it new. I would recommend the actual "Battery Tender" brand chargers. I use the Battery Tender Jr. and have two of them, one for my garden tractor and one for my quad. I leave them plugged in whenever I am not using them. I also have one of their on board chargers on my boat as well. Its a 2002 and I still have the same batteries it came with in it.
> 
> http://batterytender.com/


 
Yep, with all the short trips back to my garden, and then sitting for 5 months in the winter, i need to get one for it, i am sure that is what kills my battery life.

Kevin


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

Batteries Plus in Portage sells them. Tim who runs the place is a good guy (He's been struck by lightening and survived) He can help ya out.


----------

